# Still no idea



## Tclem (Aug 15, 2015)

well I couldn't find my knife I needed in the new shop ( probably somewhere between the two building s) so I cut a piece of an old saw blade out and made this today. Didn't come out like I had picture in that big noggin of mine but old well I'll keep trying

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 15, 2015)

Have you ever done any time in a federal supermax prison?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Have you ever done any time in a federal supermax prison?



Man, that's exactly what I was thinking!!! That's not a knife, it's a shank! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah once I put the grinder to it the shape changed from what I had imagined it to be


----------



## jmurray (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice shiv Tony.


----------



## jmurray (Aug 15, 2015)

I bet u got phone books duck taped to your torso for chow time

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 15, 2015)

All kidding aside, you've done a lot better at this than I would have. Obviously the blade shape resembles something you use to take out the leader of your rival prison gang, but the handle shape looks nice, and it has a killer piece of wood on it.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2015)

Probably do a number on an oyster too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2015)

Tony, youz sposta say ....shank you...shank you very much..

Nice handle too...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2015)

Tony, it is good looking knife, far better than I could do. You really could market it as an oyster shocker, that's exactly what they look like. I know, we carry them at my real job. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice job Tony. Is it heat treated? 
I'm sure your already getting the taste - but once you get into this it is extremely additive and rewarding...


----------



## Tclem (Aug 15, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Tony. Is it heat treated?
> I'm sure your already getting the taste - but once you get into this it is extremely additive and rewarding...


No not beat treated. I just assumed that an old saw blade would be able to sharpen it as needed. Just for shop use and learning. I have more 1080 coming in this week and want to redo a couple before I send them. Not real proud of the last couple I made


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 15, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Have you ever done any time in a federal supermax prison?


 hmmmmmm looks a little fat yall know were they hidem in the joint-- right --might need some extra Crisco

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

